

Disputed Monkey Pics Do Not Belong in the Public Domain - juanfiguera
http://betabeat.com/2014/08/come-on-wikipedia-a-primate-cant-own-a-picture/

======
erkose
> So does this mean that photos taken with a “selfie stick” don’t belong to
> me, but rather, to the public domain?

I don't know how a selfie stick works, but it doesn't just magically activate
the shutter, there must be some implied intent to activate the shutter.

